# Bleeding on HRT



## Ceecee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all. I'm having a tought day. We had treatment in May and have 5 frozen fertilised eggs (although they were frozen before they could divide). They couldn't replace any as my lining was too thick and had started to shed. In Septmeber we started a frozen cycle, I had Buserelin to downregulate then HRT to build up my lining, but when I was on HRT I started to bleed, when I was scanned at day 15 it was 13mm thick and shedding, so we had to abandon treatment. I've now been taking HRT since 19th Dec (they increased my dose a lot this time) but had a big bleed yesterday and am till bleeding now. The hospital said to just carry on with my treatment until I see them on Wed. Has anyone else had problems like this? Any advice? I'm feeling very low. Thanks x


----------



## madmeg11 (Nov 6, 2009)

hi hun. im going though the same thing as you on day 12 of HRT and have been bleeding heavy for 24 hours now. hoping to get an appointment at my clinic frist thing tomorrow to find out whats happening. this is my third attempt at IVF.. have not been lucky yet... not had this bleeding before whilst taking HRT. Know its not much help to you hun, just wanted to say your not alone xx


----------



## Ceecee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Mad Meg
Thanks for your reply, it does help as I thought I was the only one. I've spoken to my hospital and I've had to stop my treatment again. The consultant is going to do a hyteroscopy to see what's going on so at least I feel like some thing's being done. 
Hope your bleeding settles down
xxx


----------



## madmeg11 (Nov 6, 2009)

hi hun same here, had to stop my treatment today. got to wait till 8th of feb to see my consultatant by then though hopefully my hormone levels will be back to normal, and we will get some idea of what they are going to do. thankfully it happened before they snow babies where taken out of the freezer. its so frustrating though not even getting past frist base. 

good luck with your treatment hun. i will pop in from time to time or you can add me on ******** jude gillham, just inbox me so know who you are that way we can support each other as well as on here xxx all the best hope you will be ok, we still got a chance hun so dont give up xxxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hi ladies


Just wondered how you were both doing as have recently had this problem: was all due for ET on Wednesday, lining looking good on Wednesday, then had a bleed yesterday and the whole thing has been cancelled! Seems like quite a rare problem so trying to understand it a bit more...


xx


----------

